# Smoking ban wins in KC



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Here we go again,

http://www.kansascity.com/383/story/567445.html

Looks like we gotta go the private club route now......

Rick
:cb


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

u can still smoke in B&Ms.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

What about public parks and outside stuff? They're not as bad as Cali are they? I might be moving to KC for a couple years for my masters, and I like my cigars!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

athomas2 said:


> u can still smoke in B&Ms.


I hope I'm wrong but I think we lost that too with this vote...

Rick
:cb


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IslandRick said:


> I hope I'm wrong but I think we lost that too with this vote...
> 
> Rick
> :cb


That's my understanding ... no smoking across the board, except on casino floors & in the concourse at the stadium.....and I think that's the case, as it's the Outlaw Cigar Co's understanding as well.

Measure won with a 52%-48% vote. :mn


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope that the "private club" loophole will hold up . . .

It's complete BS that there's not an even an exemption for smoke/cigar shops.
The casino exemption is also BS. I hope someone challenges that in court.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Take away one freedom at a time. We will not recognize America in a few years. America once stood for freedom.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

dantzig said:


> I hope that the "private club" loophole will hold up . . .
> 
> It's complete BS that there's not an even an exemption for smoke/cigar shops.
> The casino exemption is also BS. I hope someone challenges that in court.


I agree that if there is no exemption for cigar shops, that is ridiculous....but why would you want someone to challenge the casino exemption? At least it is one place in the area to smoke during the colder months.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Freight Train said:


> Take away one freedom at a time. We will not recognize America in a few years. America once stood for freedom.


Yes sir... it is a sad day when our freedoms are knowingly taken away and the people cheer with thunderous applause! No one wants anyone to have any fun anymore...:gn


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I agree that if there is no exemption for cigar shops, that is ridiculous....but why would you want someone to challenge the casino exemption? At least it is one place in the area to smoke during the colder months.


There are only two reasons that the casinos are exempt from the ban: 1) the city doesn't want to lose any of the $18 million/year in tax revenue that they get from the 2 casinos in city limits and 2) the proponents of the ban didn't want to have to fight against both tobacco and gambling money. I would like to see a group of small business challenge the legality of an enacting such an unfair ban. If there's going to be a smoking ban, it needs to be applied equally. What I'm hoping is that the ban gets struck down and when a new one is voted upon, people actually show up to vote and protect their freedom this time.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I rabidly oppose cigarette smoking in restaurants, and always have. Smoking sections need to have actual barriers and separations. However, its tres chic to just go after all smoking, nevermind if a place has a million dollar air filtration system that lets patrons leave without even smelling like smoke.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the KS side still has areas to smoke. p
looks like the herfs will be closer to my place more often.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

dantzig said:


> There are only two reasons that the casinos are exempt from the ban: 1) the city doesn't want to lose any of the $18 million/year in tax revenue that they get from the 2 casinos in city limits and 2) the proponents of the ban didn't want to have to fight against both tobacco and gambling money. I would like to see a group of small business challenge the legality of an enacting such an unfair ban. If there's going to be a smoking ban, it needs to be applied equally. What I'm hoping is that the ban gets struck down and when a new one is voted upon, people actually show up to vote and protect their freedom this time.


You said it all, bro'! Interesting how casinos are ALWAYS the ONLY exemption from smoking bans! Tells ya all you need to know about the legitimacy of the lawmakers proposing these votes! Oh, and I don't think that you can smoke cigars in casinos, anyway. Just cigs. In the past, smoking ONLY meant cigs- cigars and pipes were persona non grata.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

hotreds said:


> You said it all, bro'! Interesting how casinos are ALWAYS the ONLY exemption from smoking bans! Tells ya all you need to know about the legitimacy of the lawmakers proposing these votes! Oh, and I don't think that you can smoke cigars in casinos, anyway. Just cigs. In the past, smoking ONLY meant cigs- cigars and pipes were persona non grata.


For the most part casinos will still allow you to smoke cigars. Of the ones I have been to (in places that still allow smoking) including casinos in MI, IN, MO, NV and NJ, Casino Arizona near Phoenix is the only one who would not allow me to smoke a stogie. :2

About the not banning smoking in casinos, I think that it all comes back to follow the money, state lawmakers really don't want to fight or realize they can't fight the one entity in the state that can afford to challenge laws. Besides, it seems from my observation, most of the people who spend extended periods of time, losing large sums of money, gambling paychecks away are habitual chain smokers. :2


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

u can still smoke in LS.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

athomas2 said:


> u can still smoke in LS.


Only at the only B&M that I know about in LS (The Cedar Box).


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

thats is the one i am talking about..


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok here is my question is your casinos on Indian land? I have found out that is the only place you can smoke in WA is on Indian land that that they were the bigest part to ban smoking in our state. Also at the same time built a new smoke bar in my area knowing that the ban would pass and they wanted to make space for all the new people that will sure to go into. just my :2

James.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I can't imagine any ban of consumption of a legal product on private property will stand the test of being challenged in court. It's insane to think it could.

Think about it. If my wife went to a salon where they have tanning beds and complained that their tanning beds cause cancer, could I get my legislators to make the use tanning beds illegal, without banning the actual beds?

Wouldn't it make sense not to go to a salon that doens't have tanning beds? It's called the free market. It's called property rights. It's called the Constitution, no matter what these legislators think, it's not toilet paper for them to wipe their asses with.

Sorry to rant, but this stuff pisses me off, and I'm in a state that hasn't even banned smoking (yet).


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Thought I would post this for the KC BOTL. It is a qoute from the owner of the Outlaw Cigar store. Looks like the smoking ban will not affect them because the state of Missouri defines tobacco shops as PRIVATE business. The wording of the law passed by voters states that smoking is banned in all PUBLIC places.

_*"I have received legal Counsel today from Outlaw's high profile reputable attorney that we are not affected by the new Kansas City smoking ban. It does NOT apply to The Outlaw. Feel free to light up at The Outlaw. This is Counsel I paid for and feel confident about. Thanks to a Missouri Statute we are not affected by the new smoking ordinance passed in Kansas City. Light'em up!"*_

Just an FYI ..... in case you hadn't heard yet.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

woops said:


> Thought I would post this for the KC BOTL. It is a qoute from the owner of the Outlaw Cigar store. Looks like the smoking ban will not affect them because the state of Missouri defines tobacco shops as PRIVATE business. The wording of the law passed by voters states that smoking is banned in all PUBLIC places.
> 
> _*"I have received legal Counsel today from Outlaw's high profile reputable attorney that we are not affected by the new Kansas City smoking ban. It does NOT apply to The Outlaw. Feel free to light up at The Outlaw. This is Counsel I paid for and feel confident about. Thanks to a Missouri Statute we are not affected by the new smoking ordinance passed in Kansas City. Light'em up!"*_
> 
> Just an FYI ..... in case you hadn't heard yet.


So the private club loophole will exist for Kansas City, Mo. too?


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

dantzig said:


> So the private club loophole will exist for Kansas City, Mo. too?


It didn't sound like the typical private club loophole, where you pay a membership fee for the right to join. I understood, from an Outlaw manager, that the STATE of Missouri defines a cigar shop as a private business, as opposed to a public business. Last time I was in, they pointed out that the state law trumps the newly passed local KC ordinance, which bans smoking in public places (public businesses).

For what it's worth .... that was how it was explained to me. Although, I am certainly not an expert on the matter. I'm sure the cigar shop could do a better job of laying out the information.


----------

